# Plecos...



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, just took some pictures of my big L330. Size is around 15"


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That Pleco is a beast  Beautiful pattern on him!


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pleco nat


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Fine looking Fish. What are you housing him in?


----------



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He's housed in a 180 gallon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

wow! what a monster!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you need more wood


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome. I guess it's that one that was at Charles' place?


----------



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I agree Charles, he definatly needs more wood. When is your shipment coming in?

Yes Gary he was the last big l330 that Charles had.


----------

